
5 Tips for Setting Up Your Goals in Life | Jacques van Heerden - Jacquesvh
http://jacquesvh.com/2011/09/5-tips-for-setting-up-your-goals-in-life/
======
egiva
They didn't emphasize this much in the article, but the number one practical
step towards achieving your goals, to start, is to write them down and post
them where you can see them.

~~~
j_col
Agreed. I done just that right here: <http://www.mybigambitions.com/p/john>

~~~
Jacquesvh
Nice list John! Work at it!

~~~
j_col
Thanks!

